# Any CFA, U.S./UK MBA'ers here?



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone on here either pursuing or completed the CFA Charter and/or U.S./UK MBA'ers?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

CDOMonkey said:


> Anyone on here either pursuing or completed the CFA Charter and/or U.S./UK MBA'ers?


Yup.


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

*Gmat help / tutor*



Canuck_Sens said:


> Yup.


Nice - I'm assuming you've done or are pursing your CFA?

I'm contemplating starting the CFA since my firm sponsors it; however, I definitely need to focus on the GMAT before the CFA. I've ordered the Manhattan GMAT guides (entire set), the 3 official guides, the official guide supplement, Kaplan GMAT 800 and luckily a friend gave me his Veritas Prep course guides for free.

I'm hoping to crush the GMAT; however, nothing is guaranteed. I'm looking for people to either study with or that can help tutor me. I'm looking for 700+ and most likely need HELP.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it is very challenging pursuing both around the same time. You gotta decide which one you want really bad. If you are planning to go for a top notch MBA with spec in finance ( you are targeting 700 for the GMAT score) I frankly think that CFA becomes not that important anymore 

Let's say you attend booth (chicago with spec in finance)...CFA does not really matter. Why have two pretty good things about the same stuff ? either one is fine I think. It is like having a MSc in finance and also CFA...what's the point ?either one is fine.

Now if you plan to go slowly ..like 1st CFA and then the MBA ...I think it is a great thing. You get a solid foundation in finance and in your MBA you might be able to expand your curriculum ... you are not going to study things you already know right in your MBA ? and then pick some different subjects that you think will add value to your career.


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm looking into getting an MBA too, might take you up on the study offer but we will see... haha. I heard there is a Duke Fuqua MBA campus here in Dubai? Anyone know of this or have any experience with it?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So you are an analyst with an i-bank ?
CFA AND MBA makes no sense. If you are planning to get into ER/IM kind of roles, go for a CFA. If you are looking to get into M&A/ECM/DCM side of things, get an MBA.
Though I am sure you must have already put these question to lots of people/forums. Sorry can't help with your current question - can't tutor you or study with you 
BTW, 700 on the GMAT is not the be all and end all of your MBA application. You need to have a well rounded experience, and your Dubai ("international") experience helps in that - though I guess you already know that and planned for it


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

amik said:


> I'm looking into getting an MBA too, might take you up on the study offer but we will see... haha. I heard there is a Duke Fuqua MBA campus here in Dubai? Anyone know of this or have any experience with it?


There are some coming and some already here e.g., London business school, INSEAD and so forth

The catch is that most of them are not ranked by the FT (financial times) because following the rules, the campus must run for at least 4 years.

So think twice. If you are planning to attend one located here in UAE, I would inquire about this with the MBA schools.

I believe London Business School is about to be ranked, though.


----------

